# Comptabilité iPhone 4 et iMac G4 733 MhZ



## clem69140 (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Ce matin mon père a recu son iPhone4 et c'est empli d'excitation que je le branche à mon iMac G4 (733 Mhz) et qui tourne en 10.4.11
iTunes se lance, mais (très) mauvaise surprise, un message d'alerte apparait m'indiquant que l'iPhone 4 ne fonctionne que sous 10.5.8 ou ultérieur 
Que faire ? J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de faire passer ma machine sous Leopard (j'ai lu que c'etait possible avec un 800 MhZ) ou si vous avez une autre solution. 
Merci par avance pour vos réponses
@ plus


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

Possible à partir de 867Mhz.

Mais vu que tu as un 733 Mhz, donc c'est un Power Mac G4 QuickSilver, non ?

Mais faut blinder la ram (1,5 Gb)

Voilà.


----------

